# Bremont Watches?



## roachjl

So I saw a couple of people post pictures of the supermarine S300 and I’m enamored with it. So I went to do my research and there is this underlying comment about low level hate for the brand, but I can’t figure out any real reason other than them being new. 
The watches seem well made and the people that buy them seem to be happy with them. 

So why the hate? And what do people here think of Bremont as a company and as a watch?


----------



## JLS36

roachjl said:


> So I saw a couple of people post pictures of the supermarine S300 and I’m enamored with it. So I went to do my research and there is this underlying comment about low level hate for the brand, but I can’t figure out any real reason other than them being new.
> The watches seem well made and the people that buy them seem to be happy with them.
> 
> So why the hate? And what do people here think of Bremont as a company and as a watch?


When they first came out they "lied" about their movements. And they have a relationship with a lot of bloggers who shill them. But I've not heard much bad about their watches, in fact quality seems good they are just pricey.









Bremont Wright Flyer - The story of a bad communication with its 'in-house' movement - Monochrome-Watches


Bremont just introduced a new limited edition with an supposed in-house movement. Story of the Bremont Wright Flyer's missed launch.




monochrome-watches.com





Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Not a brand that has ever appealed to me personally.

Their designs are not for me, and the prices new are very high.

Im sure the quality is there, and if you can buy one LNIB at -40% then why not if you like them.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Their slick and potentially dishonest approach to marketing and the relentless shilling from folks like Heaton and Stacey (the Grey NATO dudes) are major turn-offs. However, I popped into the Bremont boutique on a recent trip to New York and was impressed by the perceived quality.

I look at Bremont as a brand you purchase on the secondary market, after someone with more money than sense takes the depreciation hit.


----------



## Aaah

Being a successful independent British watch company, I should be rooting for them. And their interest in military heritage predates their interest in watches. But unfortunately they leave me cold. To try and summarise, imo they haven't earned the right to charge the prices they do. They are in the same space as UN and Zenith in terms of turnover and units produced but got there through excellent marketing rather than watchmaking reputation, although I've never read any criticism of their quality. You're right in a way, it is that they're new.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Bremont makes fantastic watches at honestly fair prices for the quality you get, especially if you buy at a discount which is easy to find. I’ve been fortunate to meet Nick and Giles a few times and they’re class acts. They spend quite a bit of money in their R&D and do have some cool proprietary tech in their watches to be sure. People here will get their panties in a bunch over their prices and say “why would you buy that when you could buy X?!” That, of course, is an impossible argument to win and if it held true we’d all have stopped long ago before we got deep in this world. The other complaint is about their failed in-house movement claim from a few years ago and while their messaging was a misstep, they are far less of an offender than most of the larger and more widely known brands. That whole topic is a joke with all sorts of manufacturers calling things in-house when they aren’t; it’s just part of the BS watch world. 

Long story short, high-quality watches with awesome proprietary characteristics from a few guys doing something pretty cool and not making homages, and putting British watchmaking of scale back on the map to boot. Buy what you like, the rest is just noise in this world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793

Any time a new kid shows up with mass-produced watches using off-the-shelf movements and tries, out of the gate, to market itself as a "premium" brand and charge similar, or higher, prices as compared to established, legacy premium brands like Breitling or IWC, eyebrows will be raised.


----------



## Eric_M

A lot of their limited edition stuff is overdesigned and gimmicky, but their core lineup are very well made, durable, and original designs. They tend to be oversized and pricey, but the S300 takes steps in the right direction by coming in at 40mm and undercutting the Omega SMP on price.
Their case hardening process is very impressive, I have an 8 year old Bremont that I don't baby and it still looks new.


----------



## wuyeah

If I don't know much about Bremont, I'll prob buy one. But at this moment I rather give my money to Breitling.


----------



## BRN

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Their slick and potentially dishonest approach to marketing and the relentless shilling from folks like Heaton and Stacey (the Grey NATO dudes) are major turn-offs. However, I popped into the Bremont boutique on a recent trip to New York and was impressed by the perceived quality.
> 
> I look at Bremont as a brand you purchase on the secondary market, after someone with more money than sense has taken the depreciation hit.


I skip over all the Bremont shilling from Heaton and Stacey. It is complete cringe and a major turn-off. Ditto for Aquastar.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

BRN said:


> I skip over all the Bremont shilling from Heaton and Stacey. It is complete cringe and a major turn-off. Ditto for Aquastar.


Couldn't agree more. I found myself drawn into their podcast until I realized _all they do is shill_. 

*Shill, baby. Shill!*


----------



## Herb1953

Before Covid, I took my family on an Alaska cruise. The cruise sales director devoted an hour sales pitch to the fine watches that could be purchased at one of the stops and really promoted Bremont, a brand I had not before seen in the wild. One of our fellow passengers bought a Bremont and it was a lovely watch. My only fault with the brand is that their prices seem high to me. I have always managed to find a watch I like better, and for significantly less. That said, I would never try to talk a friend out of a Bremont.


----------



## roachjl

Everyone says they are too expensive, but at least for the S300, they don’t seem bad for what you get, given the fact that you can get a pretty significant AD discount. Like nowhere close to a Zenith or UN mentioned above.


----------



## Jonathan T

Herb1953 said:


> Before Covid, I took my family on an Alaska cruise. The cruise sales director devoted an hour sales pitch to the fine watches that could be purchased at one of the stops and really promoted Bremont, a brand I had not before seen in the wild. One of our fellow passengers bought a Bremont and it was a lovely watch. My only fault with the brand is that their prices seem high to me. I have always managed to find a watch I like better, and for significantly less. That said, I would never try to talk a friend out of a Bremont.


I too have noticed their prices noticeably high...higher than what it should be.


----------



## ApacheDriver

Bremont's quality is on-par with any premier OEM right now. The S2000 and S501 I had were superb watches. The "hate" is, IMHO, the fact that re-sale on Bremonts has typically been abysmal. I bought both of mine at about 50% MSRP, then flipped them both for about what I paid. Buying at 10-30% off retail means you're looking at a fairly large hit if re-selling. The same case could probably be made for most brands in this regard, but Bremont doesn't quite have the brand recognition/reputation to justify paying the same as for an Omega, Breitling, etc. I think it will soon.


----------



## Bonzodog

I’ve got three Bremonts ,so my feelings are obvious.All were bought with huge discounts,I would not pay full sticker price.


----------



## bounce

I own an S500 & I love it, I also own watches from Omega, Panerai & Tudor plus have recently parted company with my rarely worn Submariner so feel I can make an honest comparison.

In my view they are top quality watches with an exceptional customer services department, as well finished as anything I have owned & as accurate.

I would not hesitate in buying another model as I feel what you get for your money is a top quality product with its own design, not a homage.

I had a guided tour of the factory last week & met Nick & Giles. they are both so passionate & committed about bringing watch manufacture back to the UK & have invested heavily in the latest high tech machinery to make as much as they can on home ground.

I personally think in a few years time people will be singing their praises in the same way they do Omega, IWC etc.

What I will say is try one on & then come back & give me an honest opinion, if you can get one with a decent discount even better.


----------



## John Price

Hmm, I try to keep up with social media (YT, FB, Insta...) but I've never heard of Heaton and Stacey.

That said, I owned an MBII some years back. I thought it was worth the money - very well made, interesting features, cool story, and having met Nick - nice to support someone I consider a good guy.

Sold it on only to pursue something else (don't have the budget to keep them all).

Being a Jaguar owner/enthusiast I can see picking up their Jag chrono in the near future.


----------



## mchou8

If you love their design, buy it. However, in my opinion, and I'm sure many others, there are much better offerings.


----------



## JLS36

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Couldn't agree more. I found myself drawn into their podcast until I realized _all they do is shill_.
> 
> *Shill, baby. Shill!*


It's really one of the only annoying things they do. But it's brutal when they do it. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar

I liked the S300 or S301 (the one that looks like a BB58) but was put off when the AD instantly offered me 30% off. Even before I tried one on. Also that most likely BS story about Bremont being a French farmer who helped them when their plane crashed sounds too.. suspect.

Just put me off the brand

So many brands to choose from

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonCK

I personally don't like their marketing, tie-ins and desperate efforts to create some sort of military/aviation link.
Seems like a brand where everything has to have a backstory to try and justify it. That awful cringeworthy Bark and Jack video from a couple of years ago turned me off them even further. 

Any brand that typically gives 30%+ discounts is doing themselves no favours with their retail pricing. Just price it right to start with. I think the dire re-sale values is a more objective guide to the true price point.


----------



## rguimaraes

SimonCK said:


> I personally don't like their marketing, tie-ins and desperate efforts to create some sort of military/aviation link.
> Seems like a brand where everything has to have a backstory to try and justify it. That awful cringeworthy Bark and Jack video from a couple of years ago turned me off them even further.
> 
> Any brand that typically gives 30%+ discounts is doing themselves no favours with their retail pricing. Just price it right to start with. I think the dire re-sale values is a more objective guide to the true price point.


I think B keeps getting talked down on prices when I can find dozens of Os (including Speedies and SMs on Joma and the like), let alone Breitling, Tudor, and many other brands.
Try one Bremont, and check reviews/opinions here from folks who own one - then let us know. Cheers.


----------



## Michael Day

Imo they infer an older more accomplished company than they are. This includes links to old military when they were not in existence. They have nice watches but font compare well in the ptice brackets. 

Oh and 80%of weight! Come on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SimonCK

rguimaraes said:


> I think B keeps getting talked down on prices when I can find dozens of Os (including Speedies and SMs on Joma and the like), let alone Breitling, Tudor, and many other brands.
> Try one Bremont, and check reviews/opinions here from folks who own one - then let us know. Cheers.


Then those brands should also do the same and price it properly to start with too. 

I actually like some of Bremonts designs although many are too big for me. My point is the contrived and desperate attempts to imply an aviation / military heritage that isn't really there makes me cringe and turn me away rather than draw me in.

If the watches are that good then sell them on their own merit. Nothing else needed. Eg like Nomos, another young brand.

I saw the pics of someone's visit to the Wing and that is exactly the same Photos and models of Spitfires, old ships, a wire car wheel...etc. stuff that is totally irrelevant to Bremont but trying to imply a link. It's the horology equivalent of a Frankie and Benny's restaurant!


----------



## saintsman

Nick and Giles both have a history in aviation, so it is not unreasonable to build a brand around it.


----------



## bounce

SimonCK said:


> Then those brands should also do the same and price it properly to start with too.
> 
> I actually like some of Bremonts designs although many are too big for me. My point is the contrived and desperate attempts to imply an aviation / military heritage that isn't really there makes me cringe and turn me away rather than draw me in.
> 
> If the watches are that good then sell them on their own merit. Nothing else needed. Eg like Nomos, another young brand.
> 
> I saw the pics of someone's visit to the Wing and that is exactly the same Photos and models of Spitfires, old ships, a wire car wheel...etc. stuff that is totally irrelevant to Bremont but trying to imply a link. It's the horology equivalent of a Frankie and Benny's restaurant!


The link to the Spitfire & the Victory is there because they have parts in them from the actual Victory & the Spitfire EP120, so not just a watch named after a product including part of it.

As for the discounting, before Rolex became so hot in the last 5 years or so I was able to regularly get a 10% discount on the models I bought, ie Explorer II, GMT Master II & the Subs & even bigger discounts on my Omega's & Tag's.

I think you will find that is just a common issue with luxury watch brands, there are huge mark ups & discounts are common.

But of course each to their own, it wouldn't do for us all to like the same.


----------



## SimonCK

"The link to the Spitfire & the Victory is there because they have parts in them from the actual Victory & the Spitfire EP120, so not just a watch named after a product including part of it."

I guess for some people that gives them warm fuzzy feelings but for me it leaves me aghast and paralysed with cringe.

Ive only ever read good things about the watches themselves, and their design is good so I genuinely hope that in time they have the confidence to drop some of these marketing tie-ins and backstories and simply stand behind the mechanical / engineering prowess of their pieces. I'm British too and would love a British watch success story but I just can't warm to it currently. 👍


----------



## Turpinr

SimonCK said:


> Then those brands should also do the same and price it properly to start with too.
> 
> I actually like some of Bremonts designs although many are too big for me. My point is the contrived and desperate attempts to imply an aviation / military heritage that isn't really there makes me cringe and turn me away rather than draw me in.
> 
> If the watches are that good then sell them on their own merit. Nothing else needed. Eg like Nomos, another young brand.
> 
> I saw the pics of someone's visit to the Wing and that is exactly the same Photos and models of Spitfires, old ships, a wire car wheel...etc. stuff that is totally irrelevant to Bremont but trying to imply a link. It's the horology equivalent of a Frankie and Benny's restaurant!





bounce said:


> The link to the Spitfire & the Victory is there because they have parts in them from the actual Victory & the Spitfire EP120, so not just a watch named after a product including part of it.
> 
> As for the discounting, before Rolex became so hot in the last 5 years or so I was able to regularly get a 10% discount on the models I bought, ie Explorer II, GMT Master II & the Subs & even bigger discounts on my Omega's & Tag's.
> 
> I think you will find that is just a common issue with luxury watch brands, there are huge mark ups & discounts are common.
> 
> But of course each to their own, it wouldn't do for us all to like the same.


Tags used to attract a lot of hate but with the advent of Bremont especially on TZUK the bile has shifted towards them.
For some on TZUK Bremont is almost Jimmy Savile-esque.


----------



## rguimaraes

These posts are better than most. I appreciate it’s been respectful. I’ll add my summary.

Pricing. I agree that maybe Bremont could be priced more competitively, maybe 10-20 pct lower, but they are a small independent brand that doesn’t outsource to low cost areas. They also seem to be listening w the Armed forces collection. More importantly, they are investing in apprenticeships and manufacturing in their home turf. How many companies can claim that? Without economies of scale of the large groups and given their long term strategy of positioning themselves somewhere between Tudor and Omega, the pricing makes sense. Given their efforts not to outsource (remember when Boss shoes were made in Germany?) I’m willing to support them given that I like their designs, and also value the case hardening, case design, other prop tech including the anti shock in the MB, rotor click, etc.

Pricing of competition. If you own an Omega and think Bremonts are discounted, please check grey market sites or send me a PM. You can save 30 percent. Breitling? Tudor (except the BB).? Lange? I like most of those, but cherry-picking is not a good strategy to shed light on any issue, and doesn’t fly w me, whether you’re into aviation or not.

Heritage. Bremont owners are pilots of vintage aircraft, own vintage cars, etc. I think their passion for aviation is real, and certainly more real than that of celebrities and other ceos who have never been anywhere but in the 1st class of commercial airlines or in private corporate jets. But more fundamentally, I value the nod to heritage through good design and craftsmanship. That’s enough for me. As for a more neutral “a la Nomos” product placement strategy, I think they have their place and appeal to other folks. The world has room for both Bremont and Nomos. And brands have to start somewhere. Bremont ethos of tough classic designs, and that of a young brand without the tacky up puffery of some of the competitors appeals to me.

Limited editions. I absolutely love their LEs. Again, it doesn’t appeal to everyone but it appeals to some, myself included. I think brands in general change dial colors, tweak a bezel and call the same watch a LE. Bremont takes a very different approach. Take the Hawking, for instance. Great human being to associate yourself w. His family was at the launch of the watch and supported it - check videos too. A small piece of his desk was obtained w their blessing. What a nice project. Yes, that gives me more warm fuzzy feelings than a green bezel on a Tudor black bay (sorry I prefer the S301).

All in all. To those who don’t know the brand, if you don’t like their designs, I’m sure you don’t care about all of the above. I don’t care about many brands bc their designs don’t appeal to me. If you like them or are intrigued, I’d say check them out in the metal and try to talk to people who have or at least have had them. I’ve had them for 5+ years and love them. I also currently have or had Rolex, GO, H Moser, IWC, Tudor, Zenith, GS, Oris, etc. Bremont is definitely one of my favorites. Cheers.


----------



## Michael Day

saintsman said:


> Nick and Giles both have a history in aviation, so it is not unreasonable to build a brand around it.


Yes but they put people of side when they infer things that have not got substance. If you showed this photo to people who didn't know then and asked what it could possibly be about...









Or claims that a new Swiss bought calibre is theirs and they make 80% of it (by weight), then it paints a picture that really isn't true. 

I'm a fan of the watches though. I think it bothers me though BECAUSE I'm a fan of the watches. There are other brands that spin crap too, but because I'm not interested in their offerings, it doesn't bother me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

rguimaraes said:


> These posts are better than most. I appreciate it’s been respectful. I’ll add my summary.
> 
> Pricing. I agree that maybe Bremont could be priced more competitively, maybe 10-20 pct lower, but they are a small independent brand that doesn’t outsource to low cost areas. They also seem to be listening w the Armed forces collection. More importantly, they are investing in apprenticeships and manufacturing in their home turf. How many companies can claim that? Without economies of scale of the large groups and given their long term strategy of positioning themselves somewhere between Tudor and Omega, the pricing makes sense. Given their efforts not to outsource (remember when Boss shoes were made in Germany?) I’m willing to support them given that I like their designs, and also value the case hardening, case design, other prop tech including the anti shock in the MB, rotor click, etc.
> 
> Pricing of competition. If you own an Omega and think Bremonts are discounted, please check grey market sites or send me a PM. You can save 30 percent. Breitling? Tudor (except the BB).? Lange? I like most of those, but cherry-picking is not a good strategy to shed light on any issue, and doesn’t fly w me, whether you’re into aviation or not.
> 
> Heritage. Bremont owners are pilots of vintage aircraft, own vintage cars, etc. I think their passion for aviation is real, and certainly more real than that of celebrities and other ceos who have never been anywhere but in the 1st class of commercial airlines or in private corporate jets. But more fundamentally, I value the nod to heritage through good design and craftsmanship. That’s enough for me. As for a more neutral “a la Nomos” product placement strategy, I think they have their place and appeal to other folks. The world has room for both Bremont and Nomos. And brands have to start somewhere. Bremont ethos of tough classic designs, and that of a young brand without the tacky up puffery of some of the competitors appeals to me.
> 
> Limited editions. I absolutely love their LEs. Again, it doesn’t appeal to everyone but it appeals to some, myself included. I think brands in general change dial colors, tweak a bezel and call the same watch a LE. Bremont takes a very different approach. Take the Hawking, for instance. Great human being to associate yourself w. His family was at the launch of the watch and supported it - check videos too. A small piece of his desk was obtained w their blessing. What a nice project. Yes, that gives me more warm fuzzy feelings than a green bezel on a Tudor black bay (sorry I prefer the S301).
> 
> All in all. To those who don’t know the brand, if you don’t like their designs, I’m sure you don’t care about all of the above. I don’t care about many brands bc their designs don’t appeal to me. If you like them or are intrigued, I’d say check them out in the metal and try to talk to people who have or at least have had them. I’ve had them for 5+ years and love them. I also currently have or had Rolex, GO, H Moser, IWC, Tudor, Zenith, GS, Oris, etc. Bremont is definitely one of my favorites. Cheers.


"More importantly, they are investing in apprenticeships and manufacturing in their home turf"

As an ex engineering apprentice this means a lot to me.


----------



## Bonzodog

Turpinr said:


> "More importantly, they are investing in apprenticeships and manufacturing in their home turf"
> 
> As an ex engineering apprentice this means a lot to me.


That’s what initially attracted me to the brand.


----------



## dcam1075

I have watched Bremont from the sidelines for a number of years and been through the cringe worthy moments of their marketing missteps and suspect editorial relationships. With that said, I really try to value them based on their final products and after a few visits to their NYC boutique and trying on a number of models I came to 2 conclusions. The watches are actually well made but generally oversized for my wrist, so I never pulled the trigger.

Until recently, that is. The release of the smaller S300 range finally pulled me in and when they launched the S302, a diver first GMT I knew that it was time. 

I fully agree their pricing is a bit out of whack so I waited patiently until I was able to source a second hand BNIB at a decent discount. 

Overall, I am very happy with the fit and finish. All the hate noise disappears into the background once you strap it on and take it for what it is.


----------



## AnonPi

Michael Day said:


> Or claims that a new Swiss bought calibre is theirs and they make 80% of it (by weight), then it paints a picture that really isn't true.


Ok, your constant harping about false claims by watchmakers is generally as annoying as it is misleading, but this time you have crossed the line into out-and-out lying yourself.

Bremont have been totally transparent about the origins and manufacture of the ENG300 movement, and have never at any time stated that they developed it in-house, nor even implied that. I don't know what your motivations are for your own utterly dishonest and despicable behavior, but just because you have some sort of psychological issue that watch movements seem to trigger, does not give you justification to spread lies and slander.


----------



## Michael Day

AnonPi said:


> Ok, your constant harping about false claims by watchmakers is generally as annoying as it is misleading, but this time you have crossed the line into out-and-out lying yourself.
> 
> Bremont have been totally transparent about the origins and manufacture of the ENG300 movement, and have never at any time stated that they developed it in-house, nor even implied that. I don't know what your motivations are for your own utterly dishonest and despicable behavior, but just because you have some sort of psychological issue that watch movements seem to trigger, does not give you justification to spread lies and slander.


If you find it annoying, simply don't read. 

I never said they claimed to have developed it in-house.

Dishonest and despicable... 

Psychological issue... 

What did "I actually say" that has proven to be a lie?


I am not alone in anything that I actually DID say either, but there is no mandate I'm aware I that forces you to accept this. The forums are for us to express our opinions. Many people agree with mine and many disagree. Those without knowledge simply attack the person. 

You are free to decide who you want t to be. 

Have a lovely day. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Professor


----------



## AnonPi

Michael Day said:


> If you find it annoying, simply don't read.
> 
> I never said they claimed to have developed it in-house.
> 
> Dishonest and despicable...
> 
> Psychological issue...
> 
> What did "I actually say" that has proven to be a lie?
> 
> 
> I am not alone in anything that I actually DID say either, but there is no mandate I'm aware I that forces you to accept this. The forums are for us to express our opinions. Many people agree with mine and many disagree. Those without knowledge simply attack the person.
> 
> You are free to decide who you want t to be.
> 
> Have a lovely day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Professor


Too late to try and rewrite history.


----------



## Emphasis

I appreciate that the founders of Bremont have been directly involved in what they're selling. That is, aviation and automotive themed watches. They grew up around and operated the machinery. 

I honestly have more respect for that then luxury brands that have been bought out, and pass through CEO's like hot potatoes.


----------



## Michael Day

AnonPi said:


> Too late to try and rewrite history.


I have no idea what you're saying here. However if you're going to respond again, perhaps read what I have said rather than what you think I have said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rguimaraes

Differences of opinion aside; I saw a comment about the weight that I thought I could address.
Bremont’s claim. They claim to have manufactured 55 pct of the weight and reengineered 80 pct. I am ok w that given how transparent they have been (after learning their lesson in 2014). What else could they have done? Number of pieces? (Do screws count as one, or as several? How about rubies? This quickly gets very subjective and tricky even if one wants to be transparent). Also, how about value added of production? They could easily claim a lot here given high costs of manufacturing in England (without scale of the groups or large network of suppliers). All in all, there is no natural starting point and I think they chose a reasonable one.

The Competition. The Swiss label is based on value (60 pct) and final assembly in Switzerland. Cases, straps, bracelets; etc can come from you know where (low cost locations) and the high value of assembly nearly guarantees that the watch gets the Swiss made mark. Is it fair? Do companies disclose where the bracelets or cases come from? Bremont could easily have gone that route and claim mostly made in England by value. 

Bottom line. Pick a clear criteria, apply it transparently, and let’s move on. I highly recommend the Naked Watchmaker research articles on Bremont’s case manufacturing and the new movement. Again, they are erring on the side of transparency, so let’s commend them for that. 
Cheers.


----------



## Jonathan T

wuyeah said:


> If I don't know much about Bremont, I'll prob buy one. But at this moment I rather give my money to Breitling.


bremont still feels like an unknown quantity to me unlike breitling. And their high prices do not help…whether their prices are justified or not


----------



## bounce

Jonathan T said:


> bremont still feels like an unknown quantity to me unlike breitling. And their high prices do not help…whether their prices are justified or not


I can understand where you are coming from, I used to own a Breitling SuperOcean 1500m & it was a fantastic watch, but when I saw the Bremont S500 in person it blew me away.

To me it just had the edge on the Breitling & felt so comfortable straight away, I sold the Breitling & bought the Bremont & couldn't be happier.

I can understand your concern, but all I can say is find a jeweller that sells both & then compare them yourself.


----------



## Jonathan T

bounce said:


> I can understand where you are coming from, I used to own a Breitling SuperOcean 1500m & it was a fantastic watch, but when I saw the Bremont S500 in person it blew me away.
> 
> To me it just had the edge on the Breitling & felt so comfortable straight away, I sold the Breitling & bought the Bremont & couldn't be happier.
> 
> I can understand your concern, but all I can say is find a jeweller that sells both & then compare them yourself.


Yes, great advice. I’m glad to hear seeing one in the flesh made a good impression on you! I haven’t been able to see a Bremont in person. Lots of Breilting ADs near my place but I haven’t seen a Bremont one yet 😳


----------



## rguimaraes

Jonathan T said:


> Yes, great advice. I’m glad to hear seeing one in the flesh made a good impression on you! I haven’t been able to see a Bremont in person. Lots of Breilting ADs near my place but I haven’t seen a Bremont one yet 😳


That’s great advice. So far, Bremont has kept me away from Breitling and other brands, especially when I do a side by side comparison of divers (S301-2, S500) or pilot 3 hander or GMT (MB). The Breitling chronos (if one must have an in-house) are a notch ahead movement wise, but I don’t mind ETA/Sellita and style is subjective at the end of the day.


----------



## Bonzodog

I’ve owned what I consider expensive brands,Rolex,Omega IWC.They are all gone,the Bremonts remain,they were bought with a good discount and I can’t see me selling them.My suggestion to the naysayers is see them in the flesh.


----------



## Michael Day

Bonzodog said:


> I’ve owned what I consider expensive brands,Rolex,Omega IWC.They are all gone,the Bremonts remain,they were bought with a good discount and I can’t see me selling them.My suggestion to the naysayers is see them in the flesh.


As for myself and others that have posted, I don't have anything negative to say about their watch. They look great and I desire a couple of models. I just find that some of their marketing infers more than what they are and for most of the watches I'm interested in, the price they are asking put them below other watches I want more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> I’ve owned what I consider expensive brands,Rolex,Omega IWC.They are all gone,the Bremonts remain,they were bought with a good discount and I can’t see me selling them.My suggestion to the naysayers is see them in the flesh.


I went in the new boutique in Manchester on Friday and tried on the Sotek Broadsword.
I nearly got one this year but the Lancaster came out and with a nearly 45% discount for air and ground crew or close relatives and I went with that.
I've got an Airking which will probably make way for the Broadsword next year.
Then there's the Hercules, the Rugby watch, Americas cup etc etc.
The Solo LC 34mm that I bought my missus is an amazing looking watch too.
Beautiful blue hands that appear to change colour.
I've nothing against Breitling but the only one I've ever liked is the Superocean so I'll probably never own one of the brand.


----------



## bounce

Michael Day said:


> As for myself and others that have posted, I don't have anything negative to say about their watch. They look great and I desire a couple of models. I just find that some of their marketing infers more than what they are and for most of the watches I'm interested in, the price they are asking put them below other watches I want more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is why we are all different, we all like different things & what stands out for some others dislike, I can totally understand that. 

I made a mistake years ago selling a Speedmaster & a Seamaster to get an Explorer II, I was quite disappointed after a few weeks of ownership as I thought Rolex were the dogs B*****ks, I went on to own a lot more Rolex models after that, but still feel they are not that special & there are other manufacturers that are just as good for less.
I have even re-purchased another Speedmaster after realising my mistake.  

I now don't buy anything unless I am 100% sure it is right for me & will not buy just a name.


----------



## Michael Day

bounce said:


> That is why we are all different, we all like different things & what stands out for some others dislike, I can totally understand that.
> 
> I made a mistake years ago selling a Speedmaster & a Seamaster to get an Explorer II, I was quite disappointed after a few weeks of ownership as I thought Rolex were the dogs B*****ks, I went on to own a lot more Rolex models after that, but still feel they are not that special & there are other manufacturers that are just as good for less.
> 
> I now don't buy anything unless I am 100% sure it is right for me & will not buy just a name.


I got my Explorer II by trading a Breitling and an Autavia. I lost at the time of the trade but I was also trading for the future. I am well in front now and I love the Explorer II. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

Michael Day said:


> I got my Explorer II by trading a Breitling and an Autavia. I lost at the time of the trade but I was also trading for the future. I am well in front now and I love the Explorer II.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The Explorer and the Sub (obviously) are the standout Rolexes for me.
As far as iconic watches go the Seamaster is up there too.


----------



## Michael Day

Turpinr said:


> The Explorer and the Sub (obviously) are the standout Rolexes for me.
> As far as iconic watches go the Seamaster is up there too.


No argument from me 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

Michael Day said:


> No argument from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mine's an oldie (2531.80) but a goodie and I don't think there's a bad Seamaster.
2 years ago when i took early retirement I decided I deserved a watch and was undecided between a new Seamaster or Superocean but then opened the Tudor catalogue and saw the BB58👍
Then I discovered Bremont 😩 and my wallet has been suffering ever since.


----------



## Bonzodog

I forgot about the Breitling,could not bond with the colt,that also went.


----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> I forgot about the Breitling,could not bond with the colt,that also went.


The Superocean is the only one I've ever liked but I did look at the Colt too.
Tudor on the other hand have a few watches I'd like including the GMT and Harrods.
The Bremont S302 GMT is a looker too.


----------



## bounce

Tudor for me are one brand that are really underrated & very good value for money at the moment.


----------



## Bonzodog

bounce said:


> Tudor for me are one brand that are really underrated & very good value for money at the moment.


Had a 1926,nice watch just a bit posh for me


----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> Had a 1926,nice watch just a bit posh for me


I went in the AD for a 1926 and came out with a Tudor Royal 🤔


----------



## rguimaraes

Michael Day said:


> As for myself and others that have posted, I don't have anything negative to say about their watch. They look great and I desire a couple of models. I just find that some of their marketing infers more than what they are and for most of the watches I'm interested in, the price they are asking put them below other watches I want more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Let’s agree that any watch company that needs or wants to grow needs marketing.
The issue becomes whether you want the same celebrities or a different approach? (I’m sure cost is an issue, Bremont cannot do what Rolex or Omega do, there’s no big group behind them). So do you want Lady Gaga rocking a Martin Baker? Or the up tight approach of some of the more luxurious brands? I think their approach is fine (Nims, British roots, fresh take on LEs, etc). But here, like in all matters of style and image/branding, there’s tons of room for agreement and disagreement. Cheers.


----------



## roachjl

rguimaraes said:


> Let’s agree that any watch company that needs or wants to grow needs marketing.
> The issue becomes whether you want the same celebrities or a different approach? (I’m sure cost is an issue, Bremont cannot do what Rolex or Omega do, there’s no big group behind them). So do you want Lady Gaga rocking a Martin Baker? Or the up tight approach of some of the more luxurious brands? I think their approach is fine (Nims, British roots, fresh take on LEs, etc). But here, like in all matters of style and image/branding, there’s tons of room for agreement and disagreement. Cheers.


I agree with this. I get a lot of the feeling, “how dare this company market itself." Which I’ve got to admit I don’t understand. I’m actually think it’s unique and interesting, but as we all know different strokes…


----------



## Michael Day

rguimaraes said:


> Let’s agree that any watch company that needs or wants to grow needs marketing.
> The issue becomes whether you want the same celebrities or a different approach? (I’m sure cost is an issue, Bremont cannot do what Rolex or Omega do, there’s no big group behind them). So do you want Lady Gaga rocking a Martin Baker? Or the up tight approach of some of the more luxurious brands? I think their approach is fine (Nims, British roots, fresh take on LEs, etc). But here, like in all matters of style and image/branding, there’s tons of room for agreement and disagreement. Cheers.


While I have no time for their marketing approach, I'd never let that stop me from buying a watch I like. There is a bigger marketing lie around the Rolex Explorer but I bought one. There is also a hire marketing lie/s around Panerai but I'm looking at one of theirs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rguimaraes

Michael Day said:


> While I have no time for their marketing approach, I'd never let that stop me from buying a watch I like. There is a bigger marketing lie around the Rolex Explorer but I bought one. There is also a hire marketing lie/s around Panerai but I'm looking at one of theirs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree w your point; even if some of T or P’s marketing and claims are off putting I still like some of their pieces. I happen to like Bremont’s marketing and hope they engage even more w customers. Cheers.


----------



## Michael Day

I'm surprised no one has gone here yet...










Now before some people get overly offended, his/her/their account takes the micky out of all thing horological. As in this case it will pay on things that are not quite right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Delirious

Michael Day said:


> I'm surprised no one has gone here yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now before some people get overly offended, his/her/their account takes the micky out of all thing horological. As in this case it will pay on things that are not quite right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I’m a huge Bremont fan, I don’t mind admitting, but that is actually quite funny. Had me chuckling away. 

Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## Michael Day

Delirious said:


> I’m a huge Bremont fan, I don’t mind admitting, but that is actually quite funny. Had me chuckling away.
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious.


As am I. A fan of the watches, just not the story they try to tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Minntality

I don't really understand the hate. I think you have general snobs out there that hate anything that isn't above a certain price point or doesn't have a certain brand prestige.

Personally, the brand didn't do much for me when I first encountered it, but it has grown on me recently and I think the direction they are going is great. Been considering an Argonaut and a S302, a few others I want more but I'll likely get around to owning one at some point, hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## Michael Day

Minntality said:


> I don't really understand the hate. I think you have general snobs out there that hat anything that isn't above a certain price point or doesn't have a certain brand prestige.
> 
> Personally, the brand didn't do much for me when I first encountered it, but it has grown on me recently and I think the direction they are going is great. Been considering an Argonaut and a S302, a few others I want more but I'll likely get around to owning one at some point, hopefully sooner rather than later.


I don't recall writing or reading any "hate". People will like our not like all watches for reasons you can align with our not. You can like the story but not the watch, or like the watch and bit the story. Most here seem to be the latter. Hate however is a strong word and emotion. Where are you seeing "hate"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Minntality

Michael Day said:


> I don't recall writing or reading any "hate". People will like our not like all watches for reasons you can align with our not. You can like the story but not the watch, or like the watch and bit the story. Most here seem to be the latter. Hate however is a strong word and emotion. Where are you seeing "hate"?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In this case I'm using the word "hate" as a form of speech. Yes, a bit dramatic given we are talking about watches here, but driven by passion and enthusiasm none the less.

As for your question about where the "hate" topic came up, it is quite _literally_, in the question posted by the discussion starter/OP of this thread and I quote: _"...So why the hate? And what do people here think of Bremont as a company and as a watch?" - @roachjl _

I think my reply to the thread captures my thoughts to that question.
✋🎤⬇


----------



## Michael Day

Minntality said:


> In this case I'm using the word "hate" as a form of speech. Yes, a bit dramatic given we are talking about watches here, but driven by passion and enthusiasm none the less.
> 
> As for your question about where the "hate" topic came up, it is quite _literally_, in the question posted by the discussion starter/OP of this thread and I quote: _"...So why the hate? And what do people here think of Bremont as a company and as a watch?" - @roachjl _
> 
> I think my reply to the thread captures my thoughts to that question.


Yes, a bit dramatic. But I can see that's your style 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bounce

Does anyone think that maybe the larger brands are perhaps getting concerned that Bremont are taking a slice of their market & that they themselves are trying to undermine what Bremont have achieved so far?

I also feel sometimes AD's don't help by pushing certain brands & discouraging people from buying Bremont watches.

That is why I now think the Bremont boutiques are a good idea, they will hold more stock & have staff that know the product properly.

As I have said in the past if you can get a Bremont on somebody's wrist to try I think 90% of the people will buy one when the see & feel the quality.


----------



## rguimaraes

bounce said:


> Does anyone think that maybe the larger brands are perhaps getting concerned that Bremont are taking a slice of their market & that they themselves are trying to undermine what Bremont have achieved so far?
> 
> I also feel sometimes AD's don't help by pushing certain brands & discouraging people from buying Bremont watches.
> 
> That is why I now think the Bremont boutiques are a good idea, they will hold more stock & have staff that know the product properly.
> 
> As I have said in the past if you can get a Bremont on somebody's wrist to try I think 90% of the people will buy one when the see & feel the quality.


I agree w Bounce - Bremont is an outsider. And I think they have a harder time penetrating the traditional channels. Brand recognition is a big deal in this hobby and few people buy directly based on quality, engineering, etc. they go brand name first for a given price. If you see a chrono for 4.7k USD (monopusher armed forces) or a Tudor, Breitling for 5-6, where do you go? Most will take a more “recognizable” brand, hence Bremont needs aggressive marketing, which interestingly some people complain about (while forgetting that Tudor uses Lady Gaga to sell watches - I wonder how genuine that connection is or what’s the connection of Gaga to horology - someone please educate me). Bottom line: get informed, try new pieces, and beware of hype/branding. Bremont is a big part of my collection because I like their designs and what they are trying to do as a brand (especially on the manufacturing side, and I mean investing in their home turf). Cheers.


----------



## [email protected]

I shopped this watch hard with a lot of comparative research involved (specs, materials, design, execution, size and proportions, etc.). Then I bought it - it exactly fits my preferences. Only after reading this thread did I realize that I am completely unfamiliar with Bremont’s advertising material, just like most products that I ultimately use. I just prefer the data-

Supermarine 300:


----------



## Activ8

In the mid 80's when I first started collecting watches. We bought what we liked and also what was available from local AD's. Not a thought was given to retention of value. The local AD always had most Omega and Rolex models in and at even at the time they seemed expensive. I remember saying to the AD who would buy an 18k president at £10K when I can buy 5 of these SS Daytonas for the same money. To which he responded if you buy 5 I will give you a discount (hindsight doh!). Even in the late 90's I went to an AD and couldn't decide on a GMT or Sub so bought both at a 10% discount. The rise of the internet however gave me more exposure to newer brands for me and I bought different watches... Breitling and Zenith... Never heard of them before and loved them. I suppose the hate for Bremont can come from people who are either too afraid to lose money on collecting what they like so play it safe or want someone to notice them wearing something expensive and most people know what a Rolex is. For me I buy things because I like them or like the technology. I like Bremont because it is aligned to the services and produces robust watches with an interesting case design and own an MBIII Anniversary and an Alt1 P2 Lancaster. In a similar manner to Bremont, Hublot gets a lot of hate and their watches are not badly built and tend to have Zenith movements on the chronographs. If you ever compare a Hublot spirit of big bang with a Richard Mille... The hublot feels nicer at a fraction of the price. So I don't buy into the hate being because of a fuzzy backstory but think like Hublot the hate comes from a perception of overprice compared to Rolex/AP/Patek which in itself is a bit laughable!


----------



## [email protected]

Activ8 said:


> In the mid 80's when I first started collecting watches. We bought what we liked and also what was available from local AD's. Not a thought was given to retention of value. The local AD always had most Omega and Rolex models in and at even at the time they seemed expensive. I remember saying to the AD who would buy an 18k president at £10K when I can buy 5 of these SS Daytonas for the same money. To which he responded if you buy 5 I will give you a discount (hindsight doh!). Even in the late 90's I went to an AD and couldn't decide on a GMT or Sub so bought both at a 10% discount. The rise of the internet however gave me more exposure to newer brands for me and I bought different watches... Breitling and Zenith... Never heard of them before and loved them. I suppose the hate for Bremont can come from people who are either too afraid to lose money on collecting what they like so play it safe or want someone to notice them wearing something expensive and most people know what a Rolex is. For me I buy things because I like them or like the technology. I like Bremont because it is aligned to the services and produces robust watches with an interesting case design and own an MBIII Anniversary and an Alt1 P2 Lancaster. In a similar manner to Bremont, Hublot gets a lot of hate and their watches are not badly built and tend to have Zenith movements on the chronographs. If you ever compare a Hublot spirit of big bang with a Richard Mille... The hublot feels nicer at a fraction of the price. So I don't buy into the hate being because of a fuzzy backstory but think like Hublot the hate comes from a perception of overprice compared to Rolex/AP/Patek which in itself is a bit laughable!


And….

It’s worth a little deviation from popular choice just to wear something less ubiquitous (as long as it is truly desired on its own merits, of course).

I’ve owned a number of Rolex, Omega, Tudor references and while they are great pieces, how many does one need to see?


----------



## sless711

Nothing but love for the S302


----------



## AnonPi

It's too bad they don't have an integrated rubber strap for the S300 series watches. (Not that they don't look great on other straps/bracelets, just that it would be a nice option like it is for the S500 and S2000 series.)


----------



## Reverend123!

I am presently trying to sell a 2 year old Bremont S500 and the best offer I have received is a $1000 credit on a trade. Ridiculous! They are great watches but you should plan to keep them.


----------



## bounce

Reverend123! said:


> I am presently trying to sell a 2 year old Bremont S500 and the best offer I have received is a $1000 credit on a trade. Ridiculous! They are great watches but you should plan to keep them.


Trades can be rubbish, I was originally offered less on my 2010 Sub in 2020 than I paid in 2010!!! I did eventually sell it for double what I paid, so be patient & try & sell privately, maybe on a Bremont forum or somewhere similar.


----------



## rguimaraes

Post the picture here. Is it in good condition? Box and papers? I was quoted 37 pct of the retail price on a “minty” IWC aquatimer diver last week. This one seems too low. If you post on Chrono for 90 pct of the lowest US price you’ll be at about 2.9k.


----------



## Amc7pe

Reverend123! said:


> I am presently trying to sell a 2 year old Bremont S500 and the best offer I have received is a $1000 credit on a trade. Ridiculous! They are great watches but you should plan to keep them.


I think you are hitting the point most people make about Bremont. No one knows who they are and therefore doesn't want to give you a fair market price for it.

I'm a military pilot and the only reason i got brought on to the brand is they sell a watch with our plane on it, for basically wholesale. Now having been to both their NY and London boutique, and met their military staff at trade shows, they are an awesome brand and now with their partnership with Williams racing hopefully they will make it!


----------



## Michael Day

The watch package appears to be very good. A lot of people find it hard to get past their use of mundain movements. I sit there a little myself. They are a little like TH where people look at what they offer and the premium being placed on them and feel they can get the same for much less. There association with the military is outstanding but they marketed themselves as being perceived to be there at the time. Lastly their initial claims of calibres manufacture were misleading to many. All a shame which I hope they get over as I like their watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Amc7pe

I'd love to know what the movement drama was. can anyone explain it to a novice like myself?


----------



## Michael Day

Amc7pe said:


> I'd love to know what the movement drama was. can anyone explain it to a novice like myself?


There have been two. The first being the use of standard ETA and asking very high premiums. The latest was their new calibre where they claimed to it as British made or perhaps in-house where the reality was that they had made just a few of the simpler parts but because they were the heavier parts they claimed 80% in-house. Hmm, not really. I don't believe they were trying to con anyone but their statements are often a bit nieve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Amc7pe

Michael Day said:


> There have been two. The first being the use of standard ETA and asking very high premiums. The latest was their new calibre where they claimed to it as British made or perhaps in-house where the reality was that they had made just a few of the simpler parts but because they were the habits parts they claimed 80% in-house. Hmm, not really. I don't believe they were trying to con anyone but their syatenebts are often a bit nieve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


thanks for the explanation!


----------



## bounce

A lot of manufacturers claim to make in house movement, but are not necessarily so Panerai being one of them, but I still Panerai.

Personally I see nothing wrong with ETA movements, a lot of top manufacturers use them.


----------



## Michael Day

bounce said:


> A lot of manufacturers claim to make in house movement, but are not necessarily so Panerai being one of them, but I still Panerai.
> 
> Personally I see nothing wrong with ETA movements, a lot of top manufacturers use them.


Absolutely nothing wrong with the use of generic calibres. Plenty wrong with claiming these as more than that. Quite a few brands in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Emphasis

I'll admit the msrp of some of their watches definitely raises my eyebrow, keeping in mind parts being UK made and their business costs, but I've noticed Bremont is getting more attention as the years go by and they add more to their inhouse production capabilities. 

I've always respected that the owners were raised around airplanes and cars, so having such mechanically themed watches never bothered me (in response to critical claims of "faux-heritage"). As long as they are transparent and honest, I don't really have any problems with the brand.


----------



## bounce

Michael Day said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with the use of generic calibres. Plenty wrong with claiming these as more than that. Quite a few brands in here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think Bremont do modify the movements slightly, certainly changing screws, polishing & rotor change,
maybe more?

The new movement they are working that I saw in person when I went to the HQ & had a tour with Nick & Giles looks amazing & it is definitely a Bremont movement as I saw a lot of the components actually being made on site.

I think to start with it will only be in the more expensive models though.


----------



## Michael Day

bounce said:


> I think Bremont do modify the movements slightly, certainly changing screws, polishing & rotor change,
> maybe more?
> 
> The new movement they are working that I saw in person when I went to the HQ & had a tour with Nick & Giles looks amazing & it is definitely a Bremont movement as I saw a lot of the components actually being made on site.
> 
> I think to start with it will only be in the more expensive models though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16938519
> 
> View attachment 16938514
> View attachment 16938515
> View attachment 16938516


Agreed. They appear to be on the right path t to greater success. While many people have reservations of the inferences they make in reference to a military history, they are putting 25% of their product into the military now. This would have been better to use imo. Obviously they also want to be more independent with movements as well. The current mods aren't really worth mentioning as modified calibres. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I think Bremont do modify the movements slightly, certainly changing screws, polishing & rotor change,
> maybe more?
> 
> The new movement they are working that I saw in person when I went to the HQ & had a tour with Nick & Giles looks amazing & it is definitely a Bremont movement as I saw a lot of the components actually being made on site.
> 
> I think to start with it will only be in the more expensive models though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16938519
> 
> View attachment 16938514
> View attachment 16938515
> View attachment 16938516


Where's all the swarf ?


----------



## Amc7pe

Michael Day said:


> Agreed. They appear to be on the right path t to greater success. While many people have reservations of the inferences they make in reference to a military history, they are putting 25% of their product into the military now. This would have been better to use imo. Obviously they also want to be more independent with movements as well. The current mods aren't really worth mentioning as modified calibres.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


so are you saying the current lineup is all modified calibers or in house as claimed


----------



## AnonPi

Michael Day said:


> There have been two. The first being the use of standard ETA and asking very high premiums. The latest was their new calibre where they claimed to it as British made or perhaps in-house where the reality was that they had made just a few of the simpler parts but because they were the heavier parts they claimed 80% in-house. Hmm, not really. I don't believe they were trying to con anyone but their statements are often a bit nieve.


As usual, @Michael Day is generous with his criticisms, but can't be bothered to get his facts right. Just ignore everything he said because it isn't even remotely accurate.

Here you can read about the first so called "scandal": 









Bremont Wright Flyer - The story of a bad communication with its 'in-house' movement - Monochrome-Watches


Bremont just introduced a new limited edition with an supposed in-house movement. Story of the Bremont Wright Flyer's missed launch.




monochrome-watches.com






And here is a good writeup regarding the second movement "in question": 









The Naked Watchmaker


MAKING: Movements at Bremont




www.thenakedwatchmaker.com


----------



## Michael Day

AnonPi said:


> As usual, @Michael Day is generous with his criticisms, but can't be bothered to get his facts right. Just ignore everything he said because it isn't even remotely accurate.
> 
> Here you can read about the first so called "scandal":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bremont Wright Flyer - The story of a bad communication with its 'in-house' movement - Monochrome-Watches
> 
> 
> Bremont just introduced a new limited edition with an supposed in-house movement. Story of the Bremont Wright Flyer's missed launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a good writeup regarding the second movement "in question":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Naked Watchmaker
> 
> 
> MAKING: Movements at Bremont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenakedwatchmaker.com


Generous with criticisms? Didn't actually criticise anything Bremont is doing. Simply restated what can easily be found online. I'm not here to pander to fanboys, I simply like watches in general. Facts wrong. Perhaps you should read rather than assume. You really appear to have a bee in your bonnet over me. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AnonPi

Michael Day said:


> Generous with criticisms? Didn't actually criticise anything Bremont is doing. Simply restated what can easily be found online.


Well then, perhaps you should be more careful with your online sources since they appear to be entirely inaccurate.


----------



## Michael Day

AnonPi said:


> Well then, perhaps you should be more careful with your online sources since they appear to be entirely inaccurate.


Not inaccurate at all. Poster asked what the fuss was about. My post outlined the online fuss. Truth or not was not part of the request. If you read my post with your hate blinkers off, perhaps you may see this. "Truth" is rarely part of many other "fuss" stories. It is about what is implied and inferred. Also, articulating what the fuss was about is not me adding to either story, so I'm not sure where I was criticising anyone. Your next response only requires one word!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day

Amc7pe said:


> so are you saying the current lineup is all modified calibers or in house as claimed


You may have inferred that but I don't believe that is what I said or meant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AnonPi

Michael Day said:


> Not inaccurate at all. Poster asked what the fuss was about. My post outlined the online fuss. Truth or not was not part of the request. If you read my post with your hate blinkers off, perhaps you may see this. "Truth" is rarely part of many other "fuss" stories. It is about what is implied and inferred. Also, articulating what the fuss was about is not me adding to either story, so I'm not sure where I was criticising anyone. Your next response only requires one word!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FactoryMatt

Amc7pe said:


> I'd love to know what the movement drama was. can anyone explain it to a novice like myself?











Bremont Wright Flyer - The story of a bad communication with its 'in-house' movement - Monochrome-Watches


Bremont just introduced a new limited edition with an supposed in-house movement. Story of the Bremont Wright Flyer's missed launch.




monochrome-watches.com






Also the new horage-based movement isn't entirely "in-house", as nice as it may be, in the sense that the IP came from elsewhere. that said, the kenissi stuff tudor and a couple others isn't totally either, but i think the kenissi could shape up to be world-class. horage, no telling.


----------



## rguimaraes

FactoryMatt said:


> Bremont Wright Flyer - The story of a bad communication with its 'in-house' movement - Monochrome-Watches
> 
> 
> Bremont just introduced a new limited edition with an supposed in-house movement. Story of the Bremont Wright Flyer's missed launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the new horage-based movement isn't entirely "in-house", as nice as it may be, in the sense that the IP came from elsewhere. that said, the kenissi stuff tudor and a couple others isn't totally either, but i think the kenissi could shape up to be world-class. horage, no telling.


They are not claiming in-house. Try the article by the Naked Watchmaker. As far as telling or no telling, time will tell. THE+ movements run under cosc, so that’s a good start.


----------



## FactoryMatt

rguimaraes said:


> They are not claiming in-house. Try the article by the Naked Watchmaker. As far as telling or no telling, time will tell. THE+ movements run under cosc, so that’s a good start.


Awesome article thx for mentioning. Thats escapement is something else.









The Naked Watchmaker


MAKING: Movements at Bremont




www.thenakedwatchmaker.com


----------



## shedlock2000

roachjl said:


> So I saw a couple of people post pictures of the supermarine S300 and I’m enamored with it. So I went to do my research and there is this underlying comment about low level hate for the brand, but I can’t figure out any real reason other than them being new.
> The watches seem well made and the people that buy them seem to be happy with them.
> 
> So why the hate? And what do people here think of Bremont as a company and as a watch?


I have a bit of a love hate relationship with them. Their products are outstanding, but their style doesn’t really work for me. 

I owned an ALT1 ZT BK: 









And I can tell you, without exception, that it was the most robust, hard worked watch I’ve ever owned — and I’ve owned Rolex, Omega, Longines, Hamilton, and many other brands. My life is pretty hard and the Bremont was properly beaten up and it never deviated from -1spd in the 4 years I had it. 

The downside is they’re massive — the ALT1 is 16mm thick, nearly. Accordingly it won’t fit under a shirt cuff and is forever banging on things. 

In addition, while I love a NATO, I generally like my watches mostly on a bracelet and Bremont’s bracelets need to catch up with their watch making — they’re really lacking behind in both technology and styling. 

The new Bremont movement, the ENG300, offers a fairly significant level of investment for a youngish company and the result is quite impressive. 

If you like their stuff, then I wouldn’t hesitate to buy one — I would imagine, based upon my personal experience, that they will out-perform in terms of robustness pretty much anything else on the market. 

My deal with their stuff is that they’re too bulky — I came extremely close to buying their Supermarine Chrono this summer:










But it was still 15.5mm thick (they have massively improved the bezel action from the Endurance, however). I’m also a big traveller, so I prefer a traveller’s GMT which isn’t yet offered by Bremont. If they offer that new supernova with a modified GMT version of the ENG300 with a jumping hour hand module I’ll be all over it like a cheap t-shirt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rguimaraes

shedlock2000 said:


> I have a bit of a love hate relationship with them. Their products are outstanding, but their style doesn’t really work for me.
> 
> I owned an ALT1 ZT BK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can tell you, without exception, that it was the most robust, hard worked watch I’ve ever owned — and I’ve owned Rolex, Omega, Longines, Hamilton, and many other brands. My life is pretty hard and the Bremont was properly beaten up and it never deviated from -1spd in the 4 years I had it.
> 
> The downside is they’re massive — the ALT1 is 16mm thick, nearly. Accordingly it won’t fit under a shirt cuff and is forever banging on things.
> 
> In addition, while I love a NATO, I generally like my watches mostly on a bracelet and Bremont’s bracelets need to catch up with their watch making — they’re really lacking behind in both technology and styling.
> 
> The new Bremont movement, the ENG300, offer a fairly significant level of investment for a youngish company and the result is quite impressive.
> 
> If you like their stuff, then I wouldn’t hesitate to buy one — I would imagine, based upon my personal experience, that they will out-perform in terms of robustness pretty much anything else on the market.
> 
> My deal with their stuff is that they’re too bulky — I came extremely close to buying their Supermarine Chrono this summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was still 15.5mm thick (they have massively improved the bezel action from the Endurance, however). If they offer that new supernova with a modified GMT version of the ENG300 I’ll be all over it like a cheap t-shirt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree that some of the chronos can be bulky for some. But MBs are 14.4mm, Argo is 12.7, S301 is 12.5, and yet they are all tough as nails. Cheers.


----------



## shedlock2000

rguimaraes said:


> Agree that some of the chronos can be bulky for some. But MBs are 14.4mm, Argo is 12.7, S301 is 12.5, and yet they are all tough as nails. Cheers.


Agreed. 

If the S302 came with a 2-22 bezel I’d have bought one. The gmt thing is big for me, so I need useful functionality and the dive bezel on the S302 made it functionally useless to me. 

I nearly bought an MBIII instead of the ALT1, but they’re not quite dressy enough for suit-wear! 

You’re right, though, in that they offer thinner models too — just not any that work for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

